# ARC ONE X54vi-0966 Welding Helmet



## Sagetown (Mar 4, 2013)

Decided to choose an auto-darkening helmet with #7-14 shade variation.
Well; the particular item had been discontinued, and was offered a similar helmet. 

What I got was a rare version of an ARC ONE Viper (Top Gun) Series, *Model: X54vi-0966* with the computerized Auto-Darkening Lens 
adjustable #5 to 14 Shade w/ Sensitivity, and Delay Adjustments. Since I haven't seen any other TopGun with this particular configuration, I wanted to post it up.

My first Setting was High Sensitivity, and #8 Shade, with some amount
of Delay before returning to #3 idle time. The Welder was set
on DC positve around 100amps using e6011, and e7014 rods. Going to work in
some other settings too, but I can see what I'm doing now, so I'm a happy
camper again.


----------



## Fifelaker (Mar 4, 2013)

That is a nice looking hood. Will it take cheaters? I am starting to look at new hoods as my lincon wont accecpt cheaters.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 4, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> That is a nice looking hood. Will it take cheaters? I am starting to look at new hoods as my Lincoln wont accept cheaters.



Yes; according to the Rep who spoke with me on the phone. Said if the lighter shades didn't help enough, he had cheaters that fit inside the helmet. I think I'm going to be alright though.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 6, 2013)

Just got an e-mail from the sales Rep. Say's i can call anytime for a free cheater lens. Think I will.
BTW, here is the Computerized Touch Screen Filter. Can't find the exact one on the WEB.


----------



## Fifelaker (Mar 6, 2013)

I was in class last night and a guy has that same lid. He let me borrow it for a couple of beads. I really liked the larger view. His has a few miles on his, the suspension went south. He went to one of the lws's and got a Jackson suspension and made that fit. He said it is much more comfortable now plus stronger. My lincon was free so I can't gripe too much but I may look into this hood as Speedglass is a little pricey.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 8, 2013)

I talked with a guy who has a Lincoln Viking. Except for the graphics they are nearly identical, but $100 more, and they give a free hood bag.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 9, 2013)

In my opinion the Jackson next gen is better than the speedglas. I have a speedglas 9002x, 2 fibre metal pipeliners, and one jackson 5 1/4"x 4 1/2" hood. My favorite suspension is the fibre metal ratchet suspension.


----------

